# LOTR on DVD.



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Popcorn. Check.
Snacks. Check.
Lots of beer. Check.
All 3 LOTR dvds. Check.
Best of all a pause button.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I've ordered my copy  

But once it comes out in extended edition, I would have all 3 extended editions. A worth while item to buy too, loads of extras.

NOW RIDE FORTH...FOR DEATH AND GLORY!...TO YOUR NEAREST VIDEO STORE


----------



## ritafajita (Mar 2, 2002)

I am sooooo THERE!!! Pause is great for bathroom breaks, and rewind is good for catching extra details. Beer is always a nice addition (even if it causes more bathroom breaks!!!), and popcorn is a must!!!!

I plan to take a day soon to watch all 3 in a row. 

RF


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

LOTR 3.....man that was long ...I watched it in the cinema on Jan 02 & went in healthy & left with a bad virus...honest...thats how long the movie was ,,,,enough time to incubate a body virus LOL....


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I am waiting for the extended version to be released then we are having an all day LOTR marathon!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*YES!!!*

I'm also waiting for the extended version. I figure I can rent the current version, but would rather own the extended one. :bounce:


----------

